# Nismo Seats



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

My front seats are shot and they suck..im thinking of getting the nismo seats and having my rear seats rapped to match em. how do u think that will look?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

It will look good. Whatever color seats you get, you may want to accent the interior a little more to complement them. Black seats w/ black carpet and headliner would make a tight set-up. If you get colored seats, you may also wanna wrap the door panel inserts to match. Possibly add a color matched shift boot. Lots of possibilities. 

Plus I'd like to have some actual feedback about these seats. Let us know how you like them if you get a pair.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

the real nismo seats?
or the ones off ebay?


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

It should look fine especially with the rear seats matching.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

the nismo seats are the 1s on ebay. id put a black carpet..how does a 4point harness sound to match..to bring it up a notch


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

Dont forget to secure some mounting brackets

A change of subject here but..
I find alot of people mounting there 4 point harness to low behind the seat what can happen is that when you get in a wreck Etc.. since to harness it mounted straight down the belt forces your body to compress and cause injury to your back make sure you mount the harness as straight and as far back as possible so if your body is thrown forward it moves forward and downward. Hope that make sense


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

word 'round the campfire is that them e-bay seats are knockoffs. in that case, i would be weary; they probably fit just fine but they might not be as high a quality as you think


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

Well theres a reason why name brand recargo sparco etc.. cost 1000 bucks each and ebay seats are 400-500 for both. my friend bought some sits from ebay for his car they were okay seem to be worth the price


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I wonder how long it will be until these knock offs start to make Nismo look bad?
Just spend a bit more and get Corbeaus, well worth it.

It's your $$$ though.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> I wonder how long it will be until these knock offs start to make Nismo look bad?
> Just spend a bit more and get Corbeaus, well worth it.
> 
> It's your $$$ though.


thought are the seats you got? i really like em..and about the 4 point harness i was thinking of that and i heard about it messing up ur back..i dont want to add a roll bar..what are my other op.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, the Corbeau Targa RS seats are what I have, and they are really nice.
Your other option is a rear seat harness bar. It will have to be modified to fit the Sentra/200SX, as they do not make one for the B14.
Here is a pic of one in Matt B.'s Sentra SE. I think his was made for a Prelude....


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> Yea, the Corbeau Targa RS seats are what I have, and they are really nice.
> Your other option is a rear seat harness bar. It will have to be modified to fit the Sentra/200SX, as they do not make one for the B14.
> Here is a pic of one in Matt B.'s Sentra SE. I think his was made for a Prelude....


thats hott..u happen to have more pics?


----------



## NissansBlueDevil (Jul 26, 2004)

how hard is it to put aftermarket seets in the back like that?? i got a 96 200sx... and it's a 2-door.. if i bought all 4 seets... how much modding would i have to do and what would i have to do??


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have more.....but they are not easy to access right now.

Both Matt and I have had our stock rear seats re-stiched with the material from the front seats (He has Sparco, I have Corbeau). We then had the logos stiched into the rear head rests. 

I have seen cars with aftermarket seats in all 4 positions. I really don't think it would be that hard to do (some welding maybe). I can see it being a bit of a bitch getting it to look really nice (custom interior around the seats).

Check out Richard's TL...

http://www.importmix.com/featc001.php

You will have to register to see the pics....

:balls: to any dumbass that tries to put down this car because it has R33 tails....


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

R33 tails on an acura is sooo jdm!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Chuck said:


> R33 tails on an acura is sooo jdm!


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

do you have aim or yahoo?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

damn sean. i like that car, and the tails look like the fit the style of the car, so fock you chuck..


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have yahoo....clnb14

Yea, the tails look damn near factory.
That is one of the nicer 4 doors in the Northwest.


----------

